# dns

## px

J'ai refait mon serveur, qui tournait avant sous mandrake pour une gentoo 1.4, et je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner le dns. Il marche bien en local mais de l'exterieur cela ne rox pas. Sous la mandrake c'etait extrement simple y'avait un pur wizard qui m'avait fait les 9/10e du boulot. Pour info mon ip fixe est le 62.212.106.46, je n'ai aucun firewall d'activé, j'ai viré l'iptable croyant que le probleme pouvait venir de la, j'ai mis un squid et configuré tout le reseau pour passer obligatoirement par celui ci. Le dns secondaire est géré par gandi.

voici mes quelques fichiers de config:

named.conf:

options {

        directory "/var/bind";

        listen-on-v6 { none; };

        listen-on { 127.0.0.1; };

        // if you have problems and are behind a firewall:

        //query-source address * port 53;

        pid-file "/var/run/named/named.pid";

        forward first;

        forwarders {

                62.4.16.70;

                62.4.17.109;

                };

};

zone "." IN {

        type hint;

        file "named.ca";

};

zone "localhost" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/localhost";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "0.0.127.in-addr.arpa" IN {

        type master;

        file "pri/127.0.0";

        allow-update { none; };

        notify no;

};

zone "prophetix.com" {

        type master;

        file "/var/bind/prophetix.com.hosts";

        allow-transfer {

                127.0.0.1;

                80.67.173.197;

                80.67.173.18;

                80.67.173.196;

                };

        notify yes;

        also-notify {

                127.0.0.1;

                80.67.173.197;

                80.67.173.18;

                80.67.173.196;

                };

        allow-query {

                127.0.0.1;

                80.67.173.197;

                80.67.173.18;

                80.67.173.196;

                };

        };

zone "frenchgeek.com" {

        type master;

        file "/var/bind/frenchgeek.com.hosts";

        allow-transfer {

                127.0.0.1;

                80.67.173.197;

                80.67.173.18;

                };

        notify yes;

        also-notify {

                127.0.0.1;

                80.67.173.197;

                80.67.173.18;

                80.67.173.196;

                };

        allow-query {

                127.0.0.1;

                80.67.173.197;

                80.67.173.18;

                80.67.173.196;

                };

        };

server 80.67.173.196 {

        transfers 9999;

        };

------------------

prophetix.com.hosts

$ORIGIN .

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

prophetix.com	IN	SOA	prophetix.com. root.prophetix.com. (

			2002090303

			3600

			300

			172800

			43200 )

            IN NS           serveur.prophetix.com.

            IN MX 10        serveur.prophetix.com.

$ORIGIN prophetix.com.

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

serveur.prophetix.com.	IN	A	62.212.106.46

localhost	IN A       127.0.0.1

ftp         IN CNAME        serveur.prophetix.com.

www         IN CNAME        serveur.prophetix.com.

mail        IN CNAME        serveur.prophetix.com.

prophetix.com.	IN	A	62.212.106.46

montexte.prophetix.com.	IN	TXT	"prout"

------------------------

frenchgeek.com.hosts

$ORIGIN .

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

prophetix.com	IN	SOA	frenchgeek.com. root.frenchgeek.com. (

			2002090308

			3600

			300

			172800

			43200 )

frenchgeek.com.	IN	NS	serveur.prophetix.com.

            IN MX 10        serveur.prophetix.com.

$ORIGIN prophetix.com.

$TTL 86400      ; 1 day

serveur.prophetix.com.	IN	A	62.212.106.46

localhost.frenchgeek.com.	IN	A	127.0.0.1

ftp.frenchgeekcom.	IN	CNAME	serveur.prophetix.com.

www.frenchgeek.com.	IN	CNAME	serveur.prophetix.com.

mail.frenchgeek.com.	IN	CNAME	serveur.prophetix.com.

frenchgeek.com.	IN	A	62.212.106.46

montexte.frenchgeek.com.	IN	TXT	"prout"

-----------------------------

Bon c'est bien le bordel, je l'accorde mais un peu d'aide exterieure serait le bienvenue.

```

```

----------

## Kinou-

et dans tes logs qd tu arretes et demarres named, il te dit koi ?

c la ke j'ai vu ke j'avais des pb de syntaxe moi  :Smile: 

----------

## px

Bah le log me dit rien de special, le ps-ef |grep named me sort quelques resultat (ouai la desus je comprend pas trop, il me lance toujours les démons en plusieurs fois) mais cela doit provenir des droits des transferts, le serveur de gandi ne doit pas arriver a communiquer avec le mien, mais je voit pas d'où cela peut provenir.

----------

## bsod

 *px wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         listen-on { 127.0.0.1; };
> 
> 

 

Ce serait pas ça ton soucis ?

----------

## px

j'avais deja essayer de changer cette partie, ca n'avait rien changé. Mais j'ai simplifié le probleme. Gandi permet de gérer les dns directement chez eux. En plus on n'est pas limité en aname, cname et mail. ca me libère des ressources sur le serveur. C'est cool.

----------

## bsod

Oki d'ac  :Wink: 

Pour info, j'ai mis cette ligne en commentaire et named écoute sur toutes les interfaces/ip ... (Ce que je voulais).

----------

## px

oki je prend note, ca me servira un jour : )

----------

